# Swan Taxidermy



## justuspr (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi everyone, I managed to draw out for a swan this year, and was considering having it mounted. What ball park should I expect to pay to have a swan mounted? Also what do I need to do once the swan is on the ground to make sure its in decent shape to mount?

Thank

Justus


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

It all depends on where you take it to get done. But your looking at anywhere from $400 to $600. Once its on the ground just tuck the head in under the wing and put it in a garbage bag or something to protect it from further damage. The hardest part is going to be shooting it without doing too much damage. But i know there are plenty of good taxi's on this forum that can do a great job on those birds.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I've heard of more then600 bucks ive seen 900 before. :shock:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Most charge around 500 bucks. Ive had a couple done. I think Tex on here did one for around 500 ish. That was a couple years ago tho. Mabey the price has changed


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

Well i know a swan isn't a taxi's favorite thing to do. In my experiences If you get your bird into them early then you'll pay less. If a taxidermist has already taken in a few then he usually ups the price on them for whoever else brings them in. I have seen the same taxi start out at $400 for one and by the end of the season he was charging $800, and people were still paying :shock:


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

I paid 500 for mine three years ago. DO NOT wring its neck if it is still alive. They have extremely strong necks and if you're not careful a brutal neck wringing can make it difficult to fix completely.


----------

